# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  باركووووولي

## anoucha

مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااا اليوم تم الاعلان عن نتائج البكاتلوريا بالجزائر و لقد تحصلت على البكالوريا للمرة الرابعة على التواااااااااالي  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دليلة

مبرررررررررررررروك الف مليون مبروك  والله كنت رايحة اسال عنك شفت الموضوع

يارب تكوني جبتي المعدل المطلوب

----------


## anoucha

> مبرررررررررررررروك الف مليون مبروك  والله كنت رايحة اسال عنك شفت الموضوع
> 
> يارب تكوني جبتي المعدل المطلوب


لا جبتو بمعدل 11 لانو مقريتش

----------


## ساره



----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مبرووووووك

----------


## anoucha

> 


سانكس

----------


## anoucha

> مبرووووووك


الله يبارك فيييييييييك

----------


## المتميزة

الف الف الف الف مبروك  اربع مرات  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

> الف الف الف الف مبروك  اربع مرات


مرسيييييييييييي 21 مرة

----------


## المتميزة

> مرسيييييييييييي 21 مرة


العفو 40 مرة هاد واجبي

----------


## anoucha

طيب خلص ساويهن 90 احسن

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
بس بصراحه مش فاهم !!!!!؟

----------


## شمعة امل

انوشه العقوبة لل 5  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]الف الف الف مبروك [/align]

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*ألف ألف مبروووك مع اني مش فاهم شي*

----------


## شمعة امل

> مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> بس بصراحه مش فاهم !!!!!؟


انوشه  نجحت بامتحان الثانوية العامة للمرة الرابعة  على التوالي   :Icon31:

----------


## دموع الورد

مبروك :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

الف مبروك

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

مبروك

----------


## ابو عوده

مبروووووك

----------


## anoucha

مرسييييي لكن

----------


## The Gentle Man

لولولولولولولولووييييييييييييييييييييييييييييششششش  ششششششششش




الف الف مبروك

بس شو 4 مرات



كل هذا لويش  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

> لولولولولولولولووييييييييييييييييييييييييييييششششش  ششششششششش
> 
> 
> 
> 
> الف الف مبروك
> 
> بس شو 4 مرات
> 
> ...


صارت عادة ه كيفك من زماااااان ما شفتك والله ما لاقي مين جاكر

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): الف مبروك

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*اما سمعة انتوا بالجزائر كم ثانوية عامة عندكم*

----------


## anoucha

> *اما سمعة انتوا بالجزائر كم ثانوية عامة عندكم*


فيك تجتاز امتحان الثانوية العامة متل ما بدك انشالله 60 مرة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

*بس بس رفعتي ضغطي*

----------


## anoucha

> الف مبروك


مرسيييييييييييييييييي

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

> *اما سمعة انتوا بالجزائر كم ثانوية عامة عندكم*


 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

مبارك عليك النجاح

----------


## anoucha

> *بس بس رفعتي ضغطي*


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> 


 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30): 

 :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):   :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## anoucha

> 


شو بك ليش عندكن كم ثانوية؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> شو بك ليش عندكن كم ثانوية؟


 
*احنا عنا ثانوية عامة وحدة وبطلوع الروح لنطلع منها ...شو الحكمة من تقديم الثانوية اربع مرات*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *احنا عنا ثانوية عامة وحدة وبطلوع الروح لنطلع منها ...شو الحكمة من تقديم الثانوية اربع مرات*


 
هوايتها  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> *احنا عنا ثانوية عامة وحدة وبطلوع الروح لنطلع منها ...شو الحكمة من تقديم الثانوية اربع مرات*


كان بدي جيب معدل كبير مشان ادخل صيدلة بس بكل هالمرات ما درست ولا مرة

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> كان بدي جيب معدل كبير مشان ادخل صيدلة بس بكل هالمرات ما درست ولا مرة


 
*وبدك صيدلة كمان   .... رفعتي ضغطي وانا أسأل*

----------


## anoucha

> *وبدك صيدلة كمان   .... رفعتي ضغطي وانا أسأل*


لا يرتفع وولا شي الدراسة عندنا سهلة كتييير م متلكن هههههههههه

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لا يرتفع وولا شي الدراسة عندنا سهلة كتييير م متلكن هههههههههه


 
*ضحكة عنزة عباب مسلخ*

----------


## anoucha

> *ضحكة عنزة عباب مسلخ*


ما افهمت

----------


## شمعة امل

> لا يرتفع وولا شي الدراسة عندنا سهلة كتييير م متلكن هههههههههه


 

لا الحظ الو دور  عندنا

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> ما افهمت


 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:   :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

*طلع اشارة استفهام من راسك*

*يالله طول عمركم بتحكوا بالجزائري وما بنفهم شي هسه اجى دورنا ...روحي ابحثي عن معناها بتفهمي*

----------


## شمعة امل

> *ضحكة عنزة عباب مسلخ*


 
شو يا انوشه هالمثل ما فهمتيه ؟؟ سهل كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير والله 
حلليه وافهمي المعنى   :SnipeR (62):

----------


## anoucha

شو فهموووووووووووووووووني

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> شو فهموووووووووووووووووني


 
وهبل يهبلك لسه ما فهمتي :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

> وهبل يهبلك لسه ما فهمتي


لا لسه راسي متوقف عن التفكير

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> لا لسه راسي متوقف عن التفكير


 
حاولي مرة ثانية واذا ما فهمتي اسألي ميرفا :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## anoucha

خلص ميرفا شو معناتو هاد المتل

----------


## شمعة امل

> خلص ميرفا شو معناتو هاد المتل


 
بتعرفيه عز المعرفه   :SnipeR (83):

----------


## حسان القضاة



----------


## anoucha

> 


مرسسي حسان على مرورك

----------


## محمد العزام

الف مبروك

----------


## anoucha

> الف مبروك


الله يبارك فيك

----------


## المالك الحزين

الف الف الف الف مليون مليار مبروك انوشة

----------


## anoucha

> الف الف الف الف مليون مليار مبروك انوشة


ميرسسسسسي 2 مليار مرة

----------


## منيرة الظلام

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> مرحباااااااااااااااااااااااا اليوم تم الاعلان عن نتائج البكاتلوريا بالجزائر و لقد تحصلت على البكالوريا للمرة الرابعة على التواااااااااالي



مش فاهم يعني زي التوجيهي عندنا والا لا على كل حال الف مبروك

----------

